# Mason from TN, now in TX. Looking for a lodge!



## JNewell (May 18, 2012)

Brothers, 

Happy to be in Texas! I was relocated from Nashville, TN to San Antonio by my company in March. I am looking for a local lodge. I live on the North side of town in the Stone Oak area and my office is close to the airport. I am very interested in getting involved locally. Any help would be greatly appreciated! 

Justin Newell


----------



## TexasMason73 (May 18, 2012)

There are 24 of them.
Lodge Locator | The Grand Lodge of Texas A.F. & A.M.


----------



## BroBill (May 19, 2012)

Charles W. Andersen lodge is kinda close to you. Kelly Lodge- which meets at the Alzafar Shrine- might work as well- at least distance-wise. Lots of lodges in and around San Antonio. 

There may be a few other lodges near you, but those are the ones I'm most familiar with.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (May 19, 2012)

Welcome to the online Community!


----------



## JNewell (May 20, 2012)

Thanks guys! I'm looking forward to getting plugged in here!


----------



## cog41 (May 20, 2012)

Greetings!


----------



## Bro_Vick (May 22, 2012)

Welcome to the forum and to San Antonio!

S&F,
-Bro Vick


----------



## Brian Morton (May 22, 2012)

*looking for a Lodge.*

Check armylodge1105.org we are right next to Fort Sam and meet on Tues. Welcome.


----------

